# Choisir ses services lors de la première connexion ?



## tonrain (17 Mars 2018)

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterai n'activer que quelques services iCloud sur mes appareils Apple ; en particulier, le service « Localiser mon iPhone/Mac ».

Je cherche donc à savoir s'il est possible, lors de l'activation d'iCloud, de choisir les services que nous souhaitons utiliser avant que l'appareil ne lance la première synchronisation.

Des utilisateurs d'iCloud peuvent-ils me confirmer si cela est possible ou non ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Madame Mim (17 Mars 2018)

Oui il est tout à fait possible de n'activer que les services que tu veux synchroniser.


----------



## flotow (17 Mars 2018)

C'est a faire dans les preferences systèmes une fois le système démarré, pas au moment de la configuration de l'ordinateur.
Les preferences d'une machine ne sont pas conservées lorsque tu en installes une autre, a toi de modifier la configuration a chaque fois.


----------



## tonrain (24 Mars 2018)

Bonjour,

Navré de ne répondre que maintenant, merci de vos réponses.

J'ai sauté le pas et autant le Mac une fois connecté à iCloud nous demande ce que l'on souhaite utiliser comme services (données ou localiser mon Mac) avant de les configurer, autant l'iPhone configure tous les services à la connexion sans demander ce que l'on souhaite utiliser.

Encore heureux qu'on puisse changer les services par la suite, mais c'est dommage de voir que sur iOS, on n'a pas le choix des services qu'on souhaite utiliser à la connexion iCloud.

Cordialement,


----------

